# Ice & Water Shield Cost Comparison



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Greetings, I have noticed Certainteed' s winterguard sells for about $50.00 for a 2sq roll. Other brands such as GAF's stormguard sell for about $80.00 for a 2sq roll. Some such as Grace are even higher in cost. I would like to know what this board has to say about the various Ice & water shield products, both pro and con please. Thanks.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Certainteed Winterguard is a perfectly good product. We use it for roofing work.

We use the Grace for all other applications....


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you for that speedy reply. I would like very much bring another issue to the forum. I was all set to go with Elk Prestique Plus because I really liked the way it looked. Then I read Consumer Reports. They placed it right at the bottom of their list of laminated shingles. Number 15 out of 15. supposedly they test them. I'm not sure how much weight I should place on their ratings (if any). That said, I am now considering Certainteed Landmark Premium and GAF Timberline Ultra. So if you can comment in any manor that would help me think this through I would really appreciate it. I am located in Connecticut, and I need this to be the last roof I purchase. Thanks to all who have taken the time to read my somewhat long winded post.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I exclusively use Grace Ice and Water Shield due to not wanting to compromise any aspect of my roofing installations with a lower quality product filled with silica sand to purport a similar weight. 

No other product has the same adhesion qualities as the Grace Ice and Water Shield and the brand name recognition as well.

Unfortunately, they charge for theit premier product accordingly too.

Regarding shingles.

I prefer either the Tamko Heritage AR shingles or the Certainteed Landmark AR shingles. As long as the attic assembly is properly vented with a balanced intake and exhaust ventilation flowage, the shingles will last as long as they should per the warranty.

Ed


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

Docfletcher said:


> Thank you for that speedy reply. I would like very much bring another issue to the forum. I was all set to go with Elk Prestique Plus because I really liked the way it looked. Then I read Consumer Reports. They placed it right at the bottom of their list of laminated shingles. Number 15 out of 15. supposedly they test them. I'm not sure how much weight I should place on their ratings (if any). That said, I am now considering Certainteed Landmark Premium and GAF Timberline Ultra. So if you can comment in any manor that would help me think this through I would really appreciate it. I am located in Connecticut, and I need this to be the last roof I purchase. Thanks to all who have taken the time to read my somewhat long winded post.



Can you post the link to that consumer reports article ((I'm hoping you don't have to have a subscription)? If you need a subscription, can you tell me what issue it is in?

Thanks


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, you do need to subscribe. But, you can do so for 1 month as I did for $5.95 and if not satisfied get your dough back. The artical was from Aug 2003 and updated in 2005. 
Some highlights of the report are #1 CT grand mannor, #2 CT landmark 50 now premium I believe. #3 GAF ultra. Interesting enough grand manor came out strong accross the board for strength, wind, weathering, and impact. Big bucks though. I would not live to see anyone enjoy it. GAF has what I belive the most important attributes, strength and weathering resistance. I ask you, of what good is a roof a roof that does not look as good after 15 years as one year? On the other hand however the certainteed landmark 50 in came strong for strength and impact resistant. Perhaps more important to those of us in hail prone areas of our great country. Also of interest the regular Elk prestique Hi Def came in #6. Only the plus in their eyes was somehow more deficient. I cuurently have a Owens Corning 3tab 20 yr roof which I put on myself 23 years ago. It is now failing with algae and moss and a few repaired leaks. Soft spot at the ridge (leak at ridge vent where it pulled away from roof). I used no thing under it. Just the shingles. As I recall due to my ignorance the tar paper I tried to put down just kept tearing and would not go down without lumps. So it got the heave ho. In those days money was almost as tight as is now. (LOL) A do it yourself job seemed in order. No internet with super nice sites like this for advice or help. I think I can scrape up the dough now for a quality job from a honest Joe.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Elk shingles suck due to the excessive granules and the tearing or fracturing of their shingles, especially the special ridge cap shingles.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

gaf storm guard is for metal roof underlayment,weather watch is a good product similar to winterguard which is also good,I have never needed to spend the extra money for grace,it is similar to epdm w/glue whereas Iprefer the weather watch to seal off nail penetrations-the workmanship and eave flashings are most important-gaf timberline ultra are excellent,unless you want standing seam copper-then call me-lol


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Ed, my inclination is to trust what you say...Not a good prognosis, who needs those kinds of issues with their roof. Your opinion supports Consumer Reports with the poor strength rating ELK received.

Dear God, I have considered a copper shingle called the Bennington shingle. I ruled it out because I believe the cost would prove prohibitive even if I took on the task as a project. I would have to get a once in a lifetime deal to do that. LOL:no:


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

You have excellent taste!that stuff is really nice,and the added benefit if you tear off the roof in 100 years,you get paid for the garbage:thumbup:


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

If I'm around in 100 years, and still able to take it off I'll be a happy man indeed. :yes:


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

:laughing:


----------

